# What species are you? *improved poll*



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Poll on the stickied thread sucks.

What species is your fursona? 

I'm a rat which falls under small mammals. 

Edit: poll up. Enjoy. 
Editedit: Forgot to make it public ah well.


----------



## Moka (Apr 15, 2009)

Raccoon, so small mammal.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

Multiple fursona option. :3


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

>:V  hyena with cats

i am offended


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

Shindo said:


> >:V  hyena with cats
> 
> i am offended


Hyendae and felidae are very closely related.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Hyendae and felidae are very closely related.



they are different families... oh well


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

Shindo said:


> they are different families... oh well


Yes, but it's like the rock hyrax and elephant...or giraffe and opaki if you will. They look very different, but evolution-wise they're very close. 

Here, a quick run-down. 

Hyenas are very closely related to meerkats and civets, which fall into the group called Feliformia. This includes cats, civets and meerkats, and hyenas.

My favorite animal is a hyena so I know quite a bit about their taxonomy.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

psssh you and your science

alls i know is i likes em


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, I'm just a taxonomy and anatomy buff. >.>;;

My main fursona is a hyena-tiger, by the way.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

i noticed, i go for the spots


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

He has spots...just not many... x3

I feel like I'm derailing somehow.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

nawwww, this thread is going to have a lot of pointless conversations


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Canine Jogauni


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

just thinkin, i havent noticed any martens in the forums, that would be a cool fursona


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2009)

I have.
Isn't that what Vekke is?
You know, the one with the coffee cup?
Yeah.

I guess mine's a bat, or whatever. Small mammal.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 15, 2009)

red panda, except on sundays, when i transform into a mavis beacon.

i have to say i type pretty fast for a mavis beacon ^_^


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet. I didn't think anyone would do it. Thanks. :shock:

Now I feel bad because I don't even have one yet.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 15, 2009)

You forgot the larger part of the fandom- Vulpines.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

That's under canines. :V


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Kangaroo here!

Yeah, this is more like it.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 15, 2009)

Placebo said:


> That's under canines. :V




And otters are ferrets.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 15, 2009)

I think Chronic did a great job given the 10 maximum poll options.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> And otters are ferrets.


Small mammal.

Glad to see everyone likes this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a Jipjop, Manly man, Champion, White nectar. :V


----------



## Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

Wolves are my preferred species but since they are pretty common in the furry fandom, I have been leaning to cheetah as a fursona since I have a liking for cheetahs (and leopards) as well.


----------



## elenawing (Apr 15, 2009)

i used to be a normal arctic fox, but then something went wrong and i ended up as half dragon half fox, so now im under other xD


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

I forgot a hybrid option. I guess that can just go under other...


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 15, 2009)

What if you're a dragon? Doesn't that make you scaly and mythical?


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> What if you're a dragon? Doesn't that make you scaly and mythical?


I messed up there too, but for now I consider them mythical. If you consider your dragon character more lizard..well, just pick the one that fits you.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 15, 2009)

Multiple; Lobo (kangaroo) and Cal'enderal (cougar).


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 15, 2009)

I chose _Multiple Fursonas_ since Im'm both an otter and a raccoon and I currently have a rat fursona under development, despite 'em being _Small Mammals_.

And an unsurprising amount of *Canidae* voters here. I'd beeven less surprised to see that half to two-thirds of those voters are foxes! :razz:


jellyhurwit said:


> I have.
> Isn't that what Vekke is?
> You know, the one with the coffee cup?
> Yeah.
> ...



Oh, so that's what it is? I always thought it was some kind of pig or weird mtutant slug thing with ears. X3!


----------



## The Grey One (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got multiple fursonas, and all four of them are canines.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2009)

My Jipjop, Manly man, Champion, White nectar is much better than your furry purry foxes!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 15, 2009)

Ima cow, so large mammal, moo. :3


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I don't really class myself under a species, because I know I'm a human. However, I picked canines, as people often associate me with foxes/wolves.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a lot of characters/fursonas.

For now it's mythical.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Canine.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 15, 2009)

Striped Skunk, so small mammal.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 15, 2009)

I's be a fox, how original eh?


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 15, 2009)

Ozymandias_ii said:


> Well, I don't really class myself under a species, because I know I'm a human. However, I picked canines, as people often associate me with foxes/wolves.


we are all really humans. 

small mammal for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2009)

It tells ya under my avatar  *points to the left*
<


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2009)

Fuck, I was going to do this exact same thing earlier.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Xorin (Apr 15, 2009)

Horse, Clydesdale to be precise


----------



## Doubler (Apr 16, 2009)

Other large mammal - llama.
Hm, dÃ©jÃ  vu.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't have a fursona, just draw and write about'em.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 16, 2009)

Multiple, and a very ironic combination. Cat/mouse.  My main fersona is a Maine coon cat.


----------



## Jim_Ghote (Apr 16, 2009)

Caprine


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 16, 2009)

ish an otter.. not just ANY otter, but a smooth-coated otter..


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2009)

Why is "awesome" not on this poll?

This poll fails.  >:[


----------



## DavieeDoo (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a rat/hedgehog/whateverhasfluffyears hybrid ^^ So small mammal for me.


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, we were supposed to reply too. K then, +1 avain.


----------



## Kalianos (Apr 16, 2009)

Skunk for me, Hooray for small mammals.


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 17, 2009)

Lion, so 100% feline baby!


----------



## ilrak (Apr 17, 2009)

Raven! :>


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

Curly tail, representing.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Um... I don't see Dragon?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 17, 2009)

Ark said:


> Um... I don't see Dragon?


Mythical foo

I pity these fools


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Mythical foo
> 
> I pity these fools



I'm not mythical, I'm real beatch >:[


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Apr 17, 2009)

*I Â´m a Western Silver Dragon = REAL being (Mythical Creature for some people)
*


----------



## Rakidex (Apr 18, 2009)

Gaah my fursona is not on this list and you probably won't ever find it..It's not really an anthro but i still call it a fursona becasue of somewhat reasons.


----------



## Seas (Apr 18, 2009)

Scaley here!

Luckily I don't need to categorize it any further with this poll, I would have problem doing that with this fully custom species : )


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 18, 2009)

Another horsie here, so large mammal :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2009)

Fox. Canines are awesome. X3


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 18, 2009)

_Canis sapiens. _I voted, finally.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 19, 2009)

I fall into none of those categories. I'm a hybrid of a crow and a tiger with a rattlesnake's tail.

Someone tell me, what should I vote for...?


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kai Tigrynte said:


> I fall into none of those categories. I'm a hybrid of a crow and a tiger with a rattlesnake's tail.
> 
> Someone tell me, what should I vote for...?


Other, I would guess.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 19, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, but maybe there should be an option for "Radically impossible hybrids" lol


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> _Canis sapiens. _I voted, finally.





SirRob said:


> Fox. Canines are awesome. X3


totally, canines all the way bros!
*hi fives the both of yas*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a scalie.  Particularly an Aqualarus raptor.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

angel kaim said:


> totally, canines all the way bros!
> *hi fives the both of yas*


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

'coon!  So I voted small mammal.


----------



## mattprower08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Canine, Two tailed fox :grin:


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 20, 2009)

Werewolf 

But I voted canine bah


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> Um... I don't see Dragon?



i would put dragons under the 'scaley' section, 'least thats what my draconic friend tells me he is.


----------



## Shiinma (Apr 21, 2009)

I voted for mythical - started as a hellish kitten, that over the year evolved into a big, vicious chimera liek creature. Love thyself <3 xD


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 22, 2009)

um well I was and am a husky  but i also loveee ligers so I'm a fucked up species LOL. I go under other.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a wolfy ^^ Yeah, so original, I know. I can't help myself, though... I just love em


----------



## Jesie (Apr 24, 2009)

LOLAGATOR


----------



## Telnac (Apr 24, 2009)

Mythical.  Dragons don't exist irl.  (I wish they did.)  Androids don't exist... yet.

Give it 50-150 years tho and my species may become a real one.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 24, 2009)

Agra-Nu-Tagresh

I don't know how original it is, it doesn't seem like it on the surface, but when u go past looks, i think he's awesome! Uhh... i mean... i think IM awesome...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 24, 2009)

Lancre Reciprocating Fox


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2009)

*wonders why deeply we have two topics of teh same subject stickied*


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm, what would you call a spirit fox? They're kinda both canine _and_ mythological.

Though I don't really like to consider foxes in the canine family... Sure, I guess they kinda are, but they're a little different for me to like calling them a canine.

On the other hand, Kitsune aren't exactly mythological either... I mean, they exist, just not with the magic. It'd be like calling a wizard mythological. Doesn't really work.

On the other hand, I didn't notice mythological until I'd already confirmed on canine. Silly thing managed to send off within the half a second it took to click Stop. It's never that fast when I want it to be -.-

Also, my apologies if I'm wrong on anything here  I really have no idea if foxes are canines or not, but I'm assuming so. I don't bother with the technicalities of family and classes, I just care about what they look like, what they can do, their personalities, and whether or not they're all soft and fluffeh. So shoot me


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

im a kitty cat

meow


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 25, 2009)

Robot here. =3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

fox, because I'm original

*sarcasm*


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a wolf/collie...Canine ftw x3


----------



## Lacerta X (Apr 29, 2009)

*I'm a gargoyle so that puts me in the mythical creatures category. *:smile:


----------



## BKRCreed (Apr 29, 2009)

Hooray multiple fursonalities!
-bricked-

But yeah. I have...at least six now. Still deciding on a permanent one. ._.
Dragon, wolf (and hybrid), deer, horse, and upcoming lion (hybrid?). Whee.

...six. Man, I didn't think it was that many, hah.


----------



## Beta Link (Apr 30, 2009)

Ravens are awesome, as are most other Avians. I love being original. 8)


----------



## NaraWerewulf (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems like the canines are winning. I'm a wolfdog myself.


----------



## Leostale (Apr 30, 2009)

penguin here


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Ravens are awesome, as are most other Avians. I love being original. 8)





Leostale said:


> penguin here



Don't see many avians around. Say, are penguins classed as Avian?, As they are flightless birds.....wait......they are still birds >.<.


----------



## furrdragon (Apr 30, 2009)

i am an dragon ^.^ so i fall under reptile... hehehe


----------



## NaraWerewulf (Apr 30, 2009)

Shouldn't dragons be in mythological creatures? ;D


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2009)

Here's a noob question:

How do you know? 

I see all sorts of animals in the "species" section of people avatars, and I wonder where those came about. 

Because I honestly don't know 

Once I figure this bit out, I can take the poll >.>


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 2, 2009)

Homotherium, an extinct saber-toothed cat.


----------



## MattyK (May 2, 2009)

Here be Dragons.
(Lol, wasn't that the Dragon Obsessionist Cultist Link...)


----------



## fluffycroc (May 2, 2009)

Hmmm... like canines are winning by a landslide.  Looks like this thread has gone to the dogs :/


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 2, 2009)

I'm a kangaroo, but my self drawn avatar looks like a donkey.


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 3, 2009)

Wolf/ Ice wolf


----------



## PaulShepherd (May 3, 2009)

Ima doggie! ^^


----------



## Smusher6 (May 4, 2009)

I'm a phoenix, so thats a mythical creature/avian. I put myself down as a mythical creature even though I believe phoenixes really do exist...am I crazy? <_>;


----------



## Whitetip (May 5, 2009)

Canine. But with some non canine features


----------



## Tabor (May 5, 2009)

I'm a bunny type of guy. Shy and retiring mostly, though my fursona "The dread pirate Tabor" is anything but that.


----------



## Muir (May 5, 2009)

My fursona's species is....hard to describe. My original form is Rhianna, an astral entity who resembles a cross between a lion, wolf, and dragon. Rhianna created 2 alternate forms. Muir is a smooth red skinned dragoness with gold fur and Legna is a herm wolf.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Well as ironic as it sounds my guise is Kitsune, probably the more accurately depicted Kitsune Species.  However if it was me, Id choose a Pokemon or a malevolent spirit to inhabit.


----------



## Lowblock (May 6, 2009)

I'm a male otter, but if somebody wants to RP then I'll switch to a female panda


That's right


----------



## Tundru (May 6, 2009)

My fursona is a Dire Wolf, a species that went extinct thousands of years ago.


----------



## mrfoxboy (May 7, 2009)

2 Fursonas:
Foxie
Wuffie


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 7, 2009)

I have voted.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 8, 2009)

Threw in my vote for stoat, ermine, or short-tailed weasel. All being the same thing, of course.


----------



## Graviolies (May 9, 2009)

I am the oppressive majority.


----------



## artifictialfoxy (May 9, 2009)

I'm the mythical(MYTEA) creature called demon(Actually a specter-demon).


----------



## haynari (May 9, 2009)

foxy woxy!


----------



## Dorin (May 9, 2009)

As for me, an arctic hare.


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

faun. 

aka halfur.


----------



## Emofur (May 11, 2009)

I r cat.
Mreaow =3
And wolfy
BI-POLAR >_>

Edit: first post


----------



## thunder_lizard (May 12, 2009)

I went with Multiple Fursonas - I'm an Archaeopteryx, so that definitely goes under avians ( or is that reptile?)..But my main character/ fursona from Fraxxured is a Striped Skunk, so I'm also a small mammal


----------



## Tealie (May 20, 2009)

WHooo! Hyenas!


----------



## iBurro (May 20, 2009)

I'm a donkey. :B Don't see many of them around, but I fit the bill pretty well.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 20, 2009)

Am a Fox or a kat, there both small animals >_> and i am


----------



## frisse (May 20, 2009)

a *demon* fox


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 20, 2009)

Canine, because I said so (and I've been one for years).


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 20, 2009)

Yay! +1 more avian now that makes.........8 Avians -.-


----------



## Arctures (May 21, 2009)

I guess uh, deer aren't really that large of mammals?  I put other in that case.


----------



## Neryssa (May 21, 2009)

Bat...so.... small mammal....avian? I chose small mammal.


----------



## Mizuga (May 21, 2009)

Lynx=feline. ;o


----------



## mortaltrickster (May 23, 2009)

i'm a wolf skunk hybrid


----------



## Drooby (May 24, 2009)

imma dingo! =D (obviously XD)


----------



## Drooby (May 24, 2009)

imma dingo! =D (obviously XD) which falls under canine i believe


----------



## Wulf (May 24, 2009)

Lupine Canine


----------



## Kanic (May 24, 2009)

Canine all the way. German shepherd to be exact :3


----------



## DalmyDog (May 26, 2009)

Canine babeh! Dalmatian's FTW


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 26, 2009)

Wolf... he he


----------



## Chessie (Jun 16, 2009)

Norwegian forest cat, so feline I suppose..


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have a fursona, but I usually represent myself with an avatar of my duck character. I should get around to making an anthro character to represent myself someday~


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 17, 2009)

Troll :[ .


----------



## roland_perteev (Jun 17, 2009)

Black backed jackal - so canine.


----------



## Koray (Jun 18, 2009)

Another canine here


----------



## D Void (Jun 18, 2009)

Grizzily Bear
Family: Ursidae
So large mammel


----------



## Quinn (Jun 19, 2009)

Skunk here, so yeah, small mammel


----------



## greybrother (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked multiple. I'm mostly a wolf, but have a secondary reptilian fursona, and a few pseudofursonae.


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 20, 2009)

My Fursona is a Blue Siberian Husky. However my favorite species are wolves, lions and bears. I just chose the husky because I seem to feel more akin to it than anything else. I hate hot weather, I love snow and snowboarding, and blue seems to be my core color. Plus huskies are my favorite dog!


----------



## OswaldFuro (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a ferret myself.  You know it's funny, I think that we're really under represented as a species.  Not funny ha ha, but funny weird.


----------



## OswaldFuro (Jun 20, 2009)

Vaporshi said:


> I don't have a fursona, but I usually represent myself with an avatar of my duck character. I should get around to making an anthro character to represent myself someday~


 

OOh ooh I'll help!  I like duckies!


----------



## vombatiformes (Jun 20, 2009)

A "yaminon" or northern hairy-nosed wombat - Lasiorhinus krefftii.


----------



## Jack (Jun 21, 2009)

fox-y (fox/husky)


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

You still didn't put marsupials on there man.


----------



## Falox (Jun 23, 2009)

Mostly i will be as a Canine but yea....I have more Fursonas  This shalt be my first post....German Shepherd is my First.....You do need to add more


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Chinese Lung here, or Lung for short.


----------



## KajitoraTaotsu (Jun 24, 2009)

Tiger here, so i guess felines.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 24, 2009)

Small Mammal (spotted skunk)


----------



## Loth (Jun 24, 2009)

Moogle :3


----------



## vombatiformes (Jun 24, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> You still didn't put marsupials on there man.




-Unloved-.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 24, 2009)

Whoot! I'm a RabbitWolf and I'm pretty freaking awesome!! :3


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's see, on one half there's the leopard part of me.
And the other part is cerval, so either way, you've got another cat!
*looks for something to play with*


----------



## PlumpProductions (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a small mammal (a tree kangaroo)^^


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

Multiple. Wolf, Mech and Lord of Change.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Arctic Wolf all the way.


----------



## RiverLight (Jun 25, 2009)

Shaggy dog here, hence YAC (yet another canine)


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 26, 2009)

YoZo i be the Snow Leopard they got the fluffiest tail ever don't you agree also i be just a bit crocodile i got the teeth and some spikes on the back


----------



## Darzi (Jun 26, 2009)

Technically, I have two (ferret and green magpie), but since this is my main character we're talking about...

Ferret.  Small mammal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2009)

Eastern gret squirrels (black varient)


----------



## Entropy (Jun 26, 2009)

Mainly salamander with some traces of dragon, cat and Gen Mo'Kai


----------



## LadyMissie (Jun 27, 2009)

Caracal so feline.


----------



## ominipotentgoldfish (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, if we want to get really technical, the proper species of the red panda is somthing really crazy (Due to science not working sometimes) so I just go with Bear, though not really true.


----------



## Koray (Jun 27, 2009)

ominipotentgoldfish said:


> Well, if we want to get really technical, the proper species of the red panda is somthing really crazy (Due to science not working sometimes) so I just go with Bear, though not really true.


A red panda would be really cute, though :3


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm (rather obviously) a grey furred fox


----------



## Silvac (Jun 27, 2009)

Draconic Wraith, so I'd fall under the mythical creature bit...


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 4, 2009)

im a proud black foxx

they may act feline at times but a member of the canine group am i


----------



## DerWolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Grey Wolf is my "personal fursona," the one I identify with.  Not exactly original, but originality's not the point.  I also have a black panther (leopard) as a backup which is less like me but is interesting anyways.


----------



## PinkKitty (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a kitty.....they're just so cute and cuddly! =^-^=


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a common wolf, I feel so un-unique  :/
Hehe, I can't help it, I love wolves, therefore I am


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a gothic wolf.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm definitely a canine. I call myself a fennec wolf... just picture the small body of a fennec fox and the large ears of a fennec fox with the large paws of a wolf.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 7, 2009)

I am an Angelfox (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1770701/), a mythical creature.


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bottle Nosed Dolphin


----------



## Bonzzai (Jul 12, 2009)

Why are hyenadae with the felines? ;X


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Bonzzai said:


> Why are hyenadae with the felines? ;X



Because they're in the cat suborder, feliformia.  They're related closer to cats.

I'm still a ratteguhn.  V:


----------



## Britmike (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn that's alot of canines.


----------



## Panthera (Jul 12, 2009)

I chose the "multiple" option, I bounce between my Panther (mellanistic Leopard) and Red Fox.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a sweet, cute, little, chubby German Shepherd Lady :3


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolf. Canine. Anythin' else?


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 14, 2009)

A fennec fox.


----------



## Crimsonknight13 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a Dragon-fox hybrid creature.  It can be fun to be half-breeds.


----------



## a_person (Jul 15, 2009)

Sadly i fall under the many who are canine granted i have considerd switch to an Owl


----------



## Nael-Oran (Jul 15, 2009)

Does fox count as small mammal?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 15, 2009)

Nael-Oran said:


> Does fox count as small mammal?



Canine, actually.  Small mammals is target more towards rodents and things like that.


----------



## WeissVicious (Jul 15, 2009)

White wolf. My other fursona (very promiscuous one) is Hyena. and the third...well, I have not figured the right animal for him


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a fox, and I'm OK with it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 15, 2009)

I am Sentient Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## yasafusa (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a serval.. :3  big ears, lots of spots and what not..  perfect for scrubbies!



Feeka-chan said:


> I'm a sweet, cute, little, chubby German Shepherd Lady :3



THOSE are the BEST!  Smart and snuggly! *glomp*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 15, 2009)

Malamute. :3


----------



## Abby (Jul 16, 2009)

Rabbit, so I'm a small mammal. C:


----------



## Mystic fox (Jul 16, 2009)

im a fox, so thats under canine


----------



## x-Azeriel-x (Jul 16, 2009)

Loup Garou
falls under Canine.. well not really
its Lupine but w/e xD​


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 16, 2009)

I took a quiz, and apparently, I'm a MOUSE!!!1! (0.o)  I heart foxes, though.
Does this mean I'm a mouse, or a fox? 
I said I'm a cat, so I'm totally confused, cuz I like cats, too.... ARRRGH!!!!! 
Help me out here.   (please...)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Update: I am now a Jackal thing


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2009)

I've MADE MY DECISION!!!! (although I'm pretty sure no one cares...)
I'm a cat w/ mouse traits.


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 20, 2009)

My Fursona half human and half wolf, therefore, Werewolves FTW!


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

Ferret, duh.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Caracal. Haven't seen many of those around.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Draco Hyaena <3


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 23, 2009)

im a Kitty cat =(^w^)= nya


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a Saber Leopardess, I put mythical as it wasnt on there.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 23, 2009)

you've officially hurt my feelings by not having "mustelid" as a choice.

long-tailed weasel. represent.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you've officially hurt my feelings by not having "mustelid" as a choice.
> 
> long-tailed weasel. represent.



Small mammal.  :V


----------



## Blitz_Echo (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a bat, so small mammal


----------



## SAWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Timber Wolf here.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Im a wolf so i guess canine.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 24, 2009)

My main fursona is a grey/silver fox. However, I do have other fursonas, each of which actually correspond to a different sect of my personality. It's makes my inner dialog much more interesting.


----------



## Felspar (Jul 25, 2009)

Avian, here--tawny/grey gryphon, to be more specific. ;3


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

arctic wolf here, with blue hair XD


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 25, 2009)

A blue dragon with blonde hair...


----------



## Shima (Jul 25, 2009)

White tiger here. ^^
So feline


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

So what do you select if you're a human? Seeing as how all of these posters are humans.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So what do you select if you're a human? Seeing as how all of these posters are humans.



no im not a human 
i connect with an animal and my inter soul is that of a dog
therefore im not human


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

Shindo said:


> no im not a human
> i connect with an animal and my inter soul is that of a dog
> therefore im not human


No, you are a human, go get your DNA tested!


----------



## Shindo (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> No, you are a human, go get your DNA tested!



you are lying i know im a dog, on the inside at least


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

Shindo said:


> you are lying i know im a dog, on the inside at least


You are not a dog, I know it hurts to get assraped by the long cock of reality, but its for the best.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> You are not a dog, I know it hurts to get assraped by the long cock of reality, but its for the best.



no u


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2009)

Shindo said:


> you are lying i know im a dog, on the inside at least


I know how you feel man. People just can't seem to understand that under the pasty skin of this socially inept teenager, I'm really a criminally insane supervillainess with a fetish for clown suits. It's rough, puddin', it's rough. u_u


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

Shindo said:


> (im joking by the way)


(Good, I hoped you were, but you can never be too sure with this website...)


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a human, but my "fursona" Is a raccoon/ wolf mix. Don't ask how that's possible, but at least my tongue's not bright blue and tasting like pie. o:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Voted 'mythical creature', seeing as I'm a kitsune (though, since my species is also directly related to the fox, I suppose that 'canid' would have worked as well). ^^


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Teh majestic antelope.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Puma / Leopard 
Independence, power, grace, Discretion and a a clam presence. 
And I love to be one with the night,

So more puma then Leopard now that i think of it. *changes profile*


----------



## Kaevon (Jul 29, 2009)

I put other, because I'm a two-for-one deal.  I'm an anthro Fox that shifts into a quadruped Dragon.  *nods*

Not sure if that'd go under mythical technically, but I just felt like putting other.


----------



## Meical (Jul 29, 2009)

Dragon, so scaley.


----------



## Rocket_Man55 (Jul 29, 2009)

Im a horse.. so other large mammal.


----------



## shamus (Jul 29, 2009)

Voted 'mythical creature', seeing as I'm mostly dragon but some times I'm mer


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

Cat-bat.

Chose "feline," because my fursona's mostly cat.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 29, 2009)

Polar Kangaroo http://deviantartist13.deviantart.com/art/Vodka-Reference-Guide-130924092


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Canis Lupis Niger, I think it is. Black wolf.


----------



## Conte (Jul 31, 2009)

Seeing as prostitute isn't one of the species on here or a species at all, I'm just going to have to say Jackal.  

And a Jackal is a canine.  At least it was the last time I checked.  They might have updated the bible and changed that though.  Curse them.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine is feline.


----------



## TheTellingTruth (Aug 3, 2009)

Scaley. Guess I'm one of few?


----------



## Sabine's Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a Folf Cat, a fox wolf cat thingamagig P:


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Not right sure. Think I'm something between a dog and a demon... Yeah.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 5, 2009)

I would say I'm a scaley, some sort of draconic creature, between some sort of lizard and a dragon.


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 5, 2009)

Im a chimera. Hehe who knows what animals were used in the Pigmask chimera research for me O_O


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a Lynx, so I guess that makes me a mythical creature.


----------



## little_deer (Aug 6, 2009)

Deer makes me a medium mammal? I dunno I clicked other n_n'


----------



## davekenobi (Aug 8, 2009)

Goat, LArge Mammal! Yah >.>


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't see where I'd fit in, so other

Shark ftw.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Thylacine, which is a marsupial. I just chose "small mammal."


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Voted 'mythical creature', seeing as I'm a kitsune (though, since my species is also directly related to the fox, I suppose that 'canid' would have worked as well). ^^



Kitsunes are magic foxes.

Whoop-dee-doo. 

No need to be in the glitter crowd, Edward :L


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 9, 2009)

Red panda,
Hell yeah. >:]


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Coyote and fox here, canines ftw!


----------



## Prof (Aug 9, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I'm a Lynx, so I guess that makes me a mythical creature.



It seems they have a talent for turning invisible. ^_^


And for my fursona: Cougar. Mythical as all cats, but I voted feline.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 9, 2009)

Prof said:


> It seems they have a talent for turning invisible. ^_^
> 
> 
> And for my fursona: Cougar. Mythical as all cats, but I voted feline.


 

I am a therion wolf, so i was not to sure what to vote really.


----------



## Sei_ishimaki (Aug 10, 2009)

Mythical creature was more accurate, since im an incubus/angel that only assumes the form of a kitty ^_^


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm in the majority! 

Canidae Pride! *howls*


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Canine, Woof!


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

*Grumbles as he tries to choose between canine and mythical... picks canine*


----------



## The Wave (Aug 18, 2009)

Too few felines. ;_;

Annyway, Fox here


----------



## Soul Shelter (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm 'Other' since I'm a Moth. w00t! =D


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2009)

Husky


----------



## Njefnalefke (Aug 19, 2009)

Lynxet, an evolution of the lynx.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a cute innocent Lil Red husky =^_^=


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 20, 2009)

North American Red Tree Squirrel through-and-through.

It seemed like the best option to pick something that I felt a connection with. At first I didn't really think a whole lot about squirrels and was mildly impartial. But after really accepting it, I find that it fits me even better than I could fathom before. I've never felt the urge to ever change my fursona, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## ObsidionDrakitty (Aug 20, 2009)

I choose other my fursona wont fit a few catagories let alone mythical.

Dragon/Black or obsidian furred lion = Drakitty 

This fits me just fine


----------



## Varulven (Aug 20, 2009)

Sooo many canines, maybe I would prefer to be a panther ._.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Um... I kinda voted 'don't know'.

Mostly because I don't know. ;p

Nothing really sticks out for me. Which I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not. While I have a lot of 'favorites' I can't place myself into just one category. I'm not sure if it's indecision or what-have-you, but it's something I think about a bit.

Not to mention the complete and total lack of artistic talent I have to draw something out, so it's hard to visualize something I can put out to be seen >>

Anyway, that's my vote ^^


----------



## Midna (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have one yet but when or if I do...
It'll be a reptile

Split tongues for the win


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm an eevee..
so = fox = Tanooki = FOTOOKI =D


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm a fox (even though my avie is a cat), so canine for me!


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

Me? I am actually a Wolf/Alaskan Malamute mix, I have developed this persona since my brother (also an Alaskan Malamute mix) died one year ago. In honor of his memory, I have (further) developed this persona, and so far, it has been a wonderful journey, meeting new friends, learning about other cultures and views, and most of all, developing myself: not only as a furry, but psycologically, physically, and spiritually as well.


----------



## Raslan (Aug 24, 2009)

Polar bear I am.

...

This poll needs more large mammals T_T


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Read my name


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 24, 2009)

The ubiquitous "Other" option.

Don't worry, I'm used to it.


----------



## Koray (Aug 25, 2009)

Same species, different breed...
Used to be arctic wolf, (all fluffy and white)
and now I'm a black wolf ^^


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 25, 2009)

Canis Lupis; Wolf (no particular type of wolf in general) Just a wolf


----------



## Koray (Aug 25, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Canis Lupis; Wolf (no particular type of wolf in general) Just a wolf


Wolves are awesome, any kind <3333


----------



## Peterdm89 (Aug 26, 2009)

frog, i was sure that count as scalie, put other (slimy lol)


----------



## Baltowolfdog92 (Aug 27, 2009)

Im a canine mostly a wolf but mixed with a husky therefore making me a Hybrid^^


----------



## TigraFrostbite (Aug 27, 2009)

I am a white tiger ^^ My mate is a raccoon and my best friends are a Fusky (husky with a fox tail) and a red fox...


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

Jackalope for now..


----------



## kjzsbtby (Aug 30, 2009)

Foxy and Wolvie... both canine.. so canine XP


----------



## KadajSweetie (Aug 30, 2009)

Deeeeeeer. 8D


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Reptiles and birds need some more lovin!


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 31, 2009)

Alsatian all the way baby!


----------



## stevethetazmaniandevil (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a tazmanian devil (small land mammal)


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 31, 2009)

Plastic fox.



Edit: Now a plastic chair.


----------



## Shadowkiss19 (Aug 31, 2009)

so far only silver ferrett


----------



## Jenzo770 (Aug 31, 2009)

Otter, a mammal.
...or at least I Think they are mammals...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Otter, a mammal.
> ...or at least I Think they are mammals...



They are. And it would be usefull to research your chosen species. It can be very helpful ^.^


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

No otters are acanthodiis.


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hellcat or Werecat,i guess they fall under Mythical creatures since Werewolves and Werecats are Myths. (Or not,who knows!!!)


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 1, 2009)

Border Collie for the win!

Srsly, we rock.


----------



## Ingster (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont relly have one at this point, but I am thinking of going as a aligator


----------



## DarkWolfBlade (Sep 1, 2009)

Wolf Hybrid and nothing more at that... <.-.^"


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 1, 2009)

Wox


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine is a Wonny. A fun mixture of creatures. Wolf/fox/bunny. So Other I guess...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a Kitsune.  As per my username.  If you wish to know more please research them, I am much too tired to tell you something like what we do without wanting something shiny in return.


----------



## DivineBovine (Sep 6, 2009)

Cow horse, and not really furry but orc also so multiple <3


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

im an anthropomorphic silver wolf who enjoys fighting with a soul sword and the 11 elements yes there are 11 elements


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 6, 2009)

Thylacine...I didn't see a button on the poll for extinct marsupial, so "other" will have to suffice.


----------



## Chandan (Sep 7, 2009)

Medium-sized mammal, gibbon.


----------



## Miko (Sep 8, 2009)

~Raises paw~ Oh! Miko is a cheetah, so he guesses he belongs to the feline catagory.
But wow! So many species and names he bever heard of. This is going to be quite a new experience.


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

Stoat. When I get it. Under production at the moment. so Small mammal.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Folf!

*Howls*

:3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Folf!
> 
> *Howls*
> 
> :3



 folfs are so cute but not as cute as woxes though sorry to say.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 9, 2009)

Canid so I voted Canine. :V


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

White wolf, which puts me in the canine category. *smiles* Biology class all over again. Except I can't fail it this time...right?


----------



## Cage Asasa (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr.Original chooses wolf. Oh well


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 12, 2009)

scaly here!!


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

Raccoon, so small mammal.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

fox is canid, so voted canine.

An anthro fox from army spec ops might i say.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 13, 2009)

I am a athro Hedgehog
a normal wolf
and a human ( last on's not really a fersona, but oh well)


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Sep 13, 2009)

Im a rabbit of course... so small mammal, I guess


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have noticed that the furry fandom is a little over-populated with wolves like myself...


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to say mythical although there is no myth I'm aware of for my specific Hybrid. I am a Pandragon, (Panda/Dragon).


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> Im a rabbit of course... so small mammal, I guess



Your avatar is ADORABLE.

Cat, durr. Wesker kitteh.


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL 
No ZOMBIE CAT OPTION?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2009)

Micey Wicey.
^_^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Micey Wicey.
> ^_^



dinner for the wox pup. ><


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Keep stupidity to a minimum.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Keep stupidity to a minimum.



Of course Rattle, all my comments are considered stupid to you, aren't they.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Of course Rattle, all my comments are considered stupid to you, aren't they.



I was meaning in general.

Stay on topic.  You should really only need to post your species, and nothing else.

I'm cracking down on this forum.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> dinner for the wox pup. ><


dinner for the silver wolf


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 19, 2009)

My fursona is physically a wolf but mentally a fox. Since both are canines, that's what I voted for in the poll.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Red Fox


----------



## blackxmaksedxninja (Sep 19, 2009)

hehe i is a Neko-Sepien (aka cat person) ~ Tensu


----------



## Bureikuu (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm a tigger so feline :3


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 20, 2009)

specifically, yellow lab


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

If I had to choose one I'd choose river otters. They're my favourite animals and they are so adorable you really must agree :3 So "small mammal" for me.

Although I really like all the mustelids. (ferrets, badgers, weasels, etc.)

I've thought about avian a few times, too. You don't see many of those.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 20, 2009)

I am a Turkey vulture. 

I chose this because; 

1: I'd rather be bald than have hair. 

2: Dead things fascinate me and I often drag road kills home and let them sit in the woods behind my house while they rot so I can harvest and clean the bones later on.

3: I wear a lot of black t-shirts. 

4: I'm a huge scavenger. I pick things out of peoples' trash that I find interesting, things along the forest floor and I often dig through trashcans to pull out the paper, cardboard and bottles so that they may be recycled. 

5: Also, like the Turkey vulture, I am generally quiet unless I'm excited.

Yep.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't believe there are only 19 of us...  /sad

Avian! So, so totally a falcon here... so perfect yet so lonely. Really hard finding anyone similar. But ah well, I'm here, I registered, and, well, let's see how this goes


----------



## computerblue (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hi.*

Anyone want to introduce me to this place? =3

I just joined today.


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

WHY IS EVERYBODY A WOLF. *Sits alone in the kitty corner*


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Huh, I thought the birds had we repties beat in numbers, but it looks like we top them by a few points.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 24, 2009)

Kocchan said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY A WOLF. *Sits alone in the kitty corner*


 
I am a kitsune.  AKA 'Japanese Fox Spirit'

I like to make things pop.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

Shadow is a Fox, Jestre is a Hyvanine.


----------



## ArgonianMerc (Sep 24, 2009)

Argonian, so I think that classifies me as reptile.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 24, 2009)

My main fursona, Zhael, is a black wolf, like I said.
But Salflop is a rabbit/mouse hybrid.


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 24, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I am a kitsune.  AKA 'Japanese Fox Spirit'
> 
> I like to make things pop.


...Is that some Ran I see in your icon?  *Touhou fangirl*


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know what to click.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> I don't know what to click.



Other


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

Coyote


----------



## BaskerMond (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha, I'm underneath other. I'm a cat and wolf mix (the body of wolf with the tail and ears of a kitty, also a small muzzle.) Oh, and also, I'm trying to find some new species to talk to, since I know primarily canines and felines. I need some mixture, baby!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Sep 27, 2009)

Gryphon.


----------



## morrowindsky (Sep 30, 2009)

None, as of yet. I'll need a little bit of help with that, as I'm as creative as a Counter Strike bot. Any takers?

...Please?


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm not too conscious of the details of my fursona, but it is a dragon.


----------



## Uchofan45 (Oct 1, 2009)

Lion.


----------



## ams017 (Oct 1, 2009)

Poodle-Lynx OwO


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

Still no fursona, and no plans to get one.
I just cant get it. Why bother ? Is it a requirement ?


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 2, 2009)

My fursona's species is that of the mythical creature Almiraj.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a rat. Um... squeak? So, small mammal here.


----------



## Varinki (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm an Aurak Draconian. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draconian_(Dragonlance)


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine is multiple fursonas, but they will all likely be mammals.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Cat here.*


----------



## solipsis (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know. I would like to, though.


----------



## OrangeHyena (Oct 4, 2009)

hyena XD though alot of people put them as canines and cats there really more related to ferrets and mongooses =3


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

I got tired of my stick figure so I'm a Tauren now.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a human.
*
Boo.*


----------



## solipsis (Oct 5, 2009)

After some consideration, I believe my fursona is that of a fox. I have always been attracted (not sexually in case anyone's asking) to foxes. The first animal I ever sketched on paper was a fox (albeit a poor imitation of one), and there's an instinctual gut feeling when I look at foxes, like I belong. So I am saying fox.


----------



## jmac32here (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a tabby-mewtwo-dragon hybrid...


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 6, 2009)

Wulf!!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 6, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> I'm a human.
> *
> Boo.*


You're speaking in tongues, Deimos.  "Hyooman" is the proper term for us here.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

Blue featherd falcon.


----------



## serpenttao (Oct 7, 2009)

I go with the predictable "Canine" option


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

.hehehe












<<<< A tacky cleche.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 7, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You're speaking in tongues, Deimos.  "Hyooman" is the proper term for us here.



Well, I'm a Bohemian too.

*Moo.*


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm a black feral wolf but i have red eyes and white marking on the muzzle and underbelly.


----------



## LordDragonClaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Dragon.

But... uh... none of the types shown so far. And I have yet to draw my own... scalesona? Fursona (the dragons I draw have shaggy manes made of hair)? Mythsona? I think I like that one best. Mythsona.

I haven't drawn my own mythsona yet.


----------



## Nanok (Oct 8, 2009)

Raven this means the Avian-option.
but... i have a Dragon char too, for spezal opportunitys^^


----------



## Toaster (Oct 8, 2009)

TOASTER, 4 slice


----------



## Hero X (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a few, I'm mainly a fox, but I'm also a wolf. my two most favorite things. ^^;;


----------



## Curvee (Oct 9, 2009)

Multiple fursona`s or Canine option~


----------



## IAmFurry (Oct 10, 2009)

I am the species where you lick your fur all day  peanuts


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

I have I think a main one. And there's other parts that are clamoring for attention, so I've voted multiple till I can sort it all out. :3


----------



## BlackDiablos (Oct 10, 2009)

Multiple- ranging from myth creatures to Horned Lions and odd tigers to recent bird like... thing.. probably another myth but w/e |B And pokemon, for kicks, and eroticism....


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

What? Is my species dieing of plague or something?


----------



## Iscin (Oct 12, 2009)

A kigon can be a mixture of any feline and draco. Personally I am a snow leopard mixed with a western silver/white dragon. I'm not too sure what to click on the poll; "other" maybe...


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm an African Wild Dog, mainly, but I'd like to make a mythical one or hooved one some day.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm just gonna vote "multiple" as I adopted an alternate sergal form..

1) Blue/white ice dragon

OR

2) Cyan/white northern sergal


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 13, 2009)

mountain lion, or spider


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2009)

Emo/gothic Fox? =\


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 13, 2009)

If I could draw one, I'd be a mouse. I'm usually shy and timid, and cute


----------



## FHFJIGSAW (Oct 13, 2009)

I;d like to see myself as a Panther, but alas, I think I am a bear.

So, large mammal.


----------



## md05au (Oct 14, 2009)

Sea Otter


----------



## md05au (Oct 14, 2009)

so sm. mammal


----------



## Malady (Oct 14, 2009)

Maned Wolf, so canine.


----------



## Lordodonnel (Oct 14, 2009)

Wolf, Canine choice :3


----------



## TessaFae (Oct 14, 2009)

<-----Is just a kitty cat.


----------



## Chouette (Oct 14, 2009)

Eastern Screech Owls are where it's at.

Not enough birds, I say! >:C


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 14, 2009)

Oops, forgot I already posted.


----------



## Mimisosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Artic fox and proudly so ^,^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuck you, I'm a ghost :V


----------



## ByondRAGE (Oct 16, 2009)

A blue and white dinosaur thingy with long ears and fur, and also a human figure with fingers but with talons/claws for toes.
i THINK thats scaley, but i have no idea...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 17, 2009)

Umm NO, praticlly human, but when drawing i always fit the character to myself so it is changing from time to time.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

im a corgi and no im not gay apparently all corgi's are gay sept me at least thats what i heard


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im a corgi and no im not gay apparently all corgi's are gay sept me at least thats what i heard


Nargle isn't. But she's a girl :V

...wait, Nargle's not even a corgi, is she? I can't remember


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nargle isn't. But she's a girl :V
> 
> ...wait, Nargle's not even a corgi, is she? I can't remember



She is a magpie now.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Iam a fox searching for some foxy ladies


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 22, 2009)

My Persona is human until he gets owned otherwise.


----------



## Fell (Oct 22, 2009)

Im a Werewolf/Lizard hybrid and gay looking for werewolf guys XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

Foxy searching for a proper mind and/or/omfg chicks and/or/rofl shamwow.


----------



## Fell (Oct 22, 2009)

lol XD im a hybrid XD soo im good i...guess


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She is a magpie now.


WHAT STRANGENESS IS THIS!?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Gray wolf like Star Wolf, but not


----------



## Saphire_Raptor (Oct 22, 2009)

Female Utah Raptor here ^.=.^


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 23, 2009)

Multisona'd! I have a bat and a panda :B~ to cover my interests, y'know X3


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

Red Panda, or a feral Vaporeon.


----------



## shinragod (Oct 26, 2009)

Does a raccoon count as a "small" mammal?


----------



## Faux (Oct 27, 2009)

HUMAN~
Lol.
UHH.
Multiple, I suppose.
Main/female fursona is a Fennec, alternate male fursona is ... I don't really know what he is. Canine though.
 I've made a few others [domestic cat, ferret, ferretbat what], but they've never really stuck. They're still around, but not fursonas.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Does a raccoon count as a "small" mammal?



Dur.


----------



## shinragod (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dur.


 
I dunno..we can get pretty huge. XD I've seen raccooncs the size of spaniels!! XD


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

According to a fursona quiz Iâ€™m suppose to be a lion.

If I was a lion anthro my middle name would have to be Ampersand.


----------



## Lucidum (Oct 27, 2009)

Raptor dinosaur, so....scaley kinda.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

shinragod said:


> I dunno..we can get pretty huge. XD I've seen raccooncs the size of spaniels!! XD



A spanial is also a mammal. If you think a raccoon is a large mammal then I don't want to know what you think mammals like lions, deer, bears, goats, sheep, cows, pigs, bore, bison, antelope, Need I continue?


----------



## DragonCount (Oct 27, 2009)

Hehe. Canids are most popular! That's awesome. I myself have a rough collie as a fursona.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

IÂ´m a cute anthro yellow vixen like a renamon, but withouth those deformed big tighs and very long arms that the original renamon haves ^^;

Well the fact is that if you can imagine it, itÂ´s very cute.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a Black Marbled Fox


----------



## Ulfric (Oct 28, 2009)

What would a Shadow Wolf be under?  I mean...i'm a Shadow so...but I take the form of a wolf.  -thinks-


----------



## NasuaNarica (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a mix of a canine and a small mammal. :3
White-nosed coati and coyote mix.
But I got the size of the coati, I went with small mammal.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

feline lion  I am


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wolf


----------



## kachasama (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't really created any yet on paper but they are in my mind!! :roll:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Saphire_Raptor said:


> Female Utah Raptor here ^.=.^



The coolest of all dinosaurs. Also they had feathers, which is pretty funky.

I ARE A HARE. I eat grass and live in a mountain on the beach. And talk all poncey-like.


----------



## Tail Bait (Nov 1, 2009)

red foxes are my preffered spiecies because of their cute little faces


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> You forgot the larger part of the fandom- Vulpines.


This is what scares me.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Nov 6, 2009)

For the most part I'm a wolf,.put I have been known to be a little reptilistic.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm just a bipedal, winged dragon. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Hyenas are very closely related to meerkats and civets, which fall into the group called Feliformia. This includes cats, civets and meerkats, and hyenas.
> 
> My favorite animal is a hyena so I know quite a bit about their taxonomy.



I thought they were related to Mongoose...


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 7, 2009)

satoshi is a panda cat.

so uhm.

yeah other or multi :V


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

Fox


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

I sway around the feline category :3


----------



## coraxfeather (Nov 9, 2009)

multiple ^__^


----------



## Sino (Nov 9, 2009)

Shortfin Mako Shark


----------



## Skidd (Nov 10, 2009)

Both parts of my fursona's species are caniforms, though I suppose some would count coons under small mammals? Anyhow Raccoon/Corgi = Raccorgi.


----------



## Jaenna (Nov 10, 2009)

Main 'Sona: Jaenna- Racoolf (Wolf/Racoon/Rabbit)

Secondary 'Sona: Jaquolin- Fennunk (Fennec/Chipmunk)

Male 'Sona: Rivett- Pallid Bat

So multiple. All of them small mamals.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Jaenna said:


> Main 'Sona: Jaenna- Racoolf (Wolf/Racoon/Rabbit)
> 
> Secondary 'Sona: Jaquolin- Fennunk (Fennec/Chipmunk)
> 
> ...



Having a combo of two animals as a species I can understand but how the fuck does three work?


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 10, 2009)

I said fox before, but now I'm a wolf.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

Doctor Timefox you regenerated... awesome


----------



## tamias6 (Nov 10, 2009)

My principal fursona is a chipmunk. So "small mammal" is my option.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

My fursona is real origional (note the sarcasm)... A wolf. Who cares though, wolves are cool.


----------



## Aara (Nov 14, 2009)

I was originally going for "scaley," since I love prehistoric reptiles such as dinosaurs, therapsids and pterosaurs and the like.  But since I have more then one, I just went for "multiple fursonas" instead.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 15, 2009)

The majority of animals are canine, so I can understand. Wolfs, Fox's Dogs. That sorta stuff.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

Zadd said:


> The majority of animals are canine, so I can understand. Wolfs, Fox's Dogs. That sorta stuff.



The majority of animals are anthropods. 

Or is that not what you meant at all? =p 


I, for the record, am a skunk.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay canine!


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

Screw you're canine's, I'm a goddamned lynx.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

Toonix said:


> Screw you're canine's, I'm a goddamned lynx.



Aww the new cat thinks he is scary, ain't that cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Lynxd00d (Nov 19, 2009)

amen toonix i am also a Lynx. not the largest of the feline family but hey we are cool as hell


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

Lynxd00d said:


> amen toonix i am also a Lynx. not the largest of the feline family but hey we are cool as hell



wow, two new furs and both are Lynxs, spooky.....


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 19, 2009)

To all who argue, foxes are of the Canidae family, which includes, but is not limited to, coyotes, wolves, foxes, and dogs.

The Canidae offshoots to the Canini and Vulpini tribes, but they are both of the Canidae family. So. Yes. Foxes count as canines for the sake of argument.

Skruzz be a raccoon  So, small mammal.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wow, two new furs and both are Lynxs, spooky.....


I might have a stalker.


----------



## Bill Gates (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm a PC.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> I'm a PC.



You're a douche moar liek.

Quit throwing dollars into the great African money pit and fucking revitalize our economy, pencilneck.


----------



## Steve Jobs (Nov 21, 2009)

And I'm a Mac.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> I'm a PC.



Joke is old.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Good lord i havnt posted in this yet,
Well today has been a wonderful day
of stating my orientation and other
such things so i sha'n't stop there.

Well Ziggy (me in this case) is an Inter-dimensional Wolf/husky.
The Reason for the hybrid is simply because when i drew him a while
ago i just drew him as i saw him in my mind with no specific species in
mind except that he was canine. Looking at it later i decided that he
looked a bit luck a husky and a bit like a wolf so i just let that be his
title. As for the inter-dimensional jazz thats to do with his fiction, which
is a fictionalised (no kidding) explanation and story of Ziggy's connection
to me and how we are one and the same so nevermind that bit but it is there
seeing its part of who he(we) are.

So yeah... eat a biscuit and chill baby chill


----------



## jaspervance (Nov 22, 2009)

silverback gorilla, so large mammal here.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I am other.

I am a winged human. ( no not an angel.....What the face you kidding me? ) But no, I would look like an angel but my wings are like blood red.

Wow that sounds odd, but in all seriousness that how I always envisioned myself.


----------



## Oni (Nov 22, 2009)

Dragonfox here, ^.^ Mean, sexy, and smart.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

i have multiple, but my main one is a kangaroo/rabbit/bat. (it used to be dragon/wolf/kangaroo/rabbit, but i think we have enough dragons and wolves. XD)


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Skunk, small mammal.


----------



## Garrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Im a snake, but really a naga, dunno whether that falls under mythical or just scalie


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmm, I chose "other". I'm not sure what Lucario would fall under.


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 24, 2009)

I am a werewolf.


----------



## Syl (Nov 24, 2009)

Tiger, there ya go


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Nov 24, 2009)

Horse, so, I guess 'other'.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a unicorn


----------



## Rhyl (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a black unicorn, no mythtake


----------



## CapriCoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'mma coon, a small mammal.


----------



## dresil (Nov 26, 2009)

Me big scaree dagron!!! Oh wait.


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 27, 2009)

hybrid, so other. or maybe I picked mythical. :O I don't remember. Shaaaaaame

jackal/bicorn/owl.

not sure yet what I want my female fursona to be.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

am I a mammel or avian?


----------



## Foxtrack (Nov 29, 2009)

FOR BIRDISTAN!


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a wolf, although I have been known by a person to be a lion


----------



## tigerchuff (Nov 29, 2009)

i see no species listed. 

and to say felines and hyenas go together is a big fail.  they are both not species.

i dont care if you say closely related.  you go far enough back in classifications and everything is related.  

if you know so much about hyenas you would know there are 4 "species" of them cough cough "species" 

and to say "small mammals" is a species or "other large mammals"   you really not listing the species that are in the diffrent families.  

*Hyaenidae *family consists of four living species, the Striped Hyena and Brown Hyena (genus _Hyaena_), the Spotted Hyena (genus _Crocuta_), and the Aardwolf (genus _Proteles_)  

interesting nothing about felines 

and wait whats this?

*Felidae* Extant felids belong to one of two subfamilies: Pantherinae (which includes the Tiger, the Lion, the Jaguar, and the Leopard), and Felinae (which includes the Cougar, the Cheetah, the Serval, the Lynxes and Caracal, along with the Ocelot and Domestic Cat).


----------



## KokoroDM (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm Hippo-walrus.

Note: Very first post I posted.


----------



## lone wolve (Dec 8, 2009)

hmm... im a wolf, white fur. I would like to be called upon as an albino wolf. Like no other


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

Feline, i'm a cat =^w^=


----------



## deVersipellis (Dec 9, 2009)

*howls*

I'm a grey-Wolf!


----------



## Collie (Dec 10, 2009)

Canine - Border collie, cause they have the awesome.


----------



## Neothumper (Dec 10, 2009)

Bunny boi


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

I fall under the family of Viverridae, as I am a Malabar Large Spotted Civet. So... "Other large mammal" I guess?


----------



## gitsie (Dec 12, 2009)

African Wild Dog! Not many around here though.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about turning myself into a wolf fox hybrid


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

Ursine, big and brute.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm a dog! ^_^


----------



## cruncheweezy (Dec 13, 2009)

Not a lot of aquatic things.
Fewer Sharks... disappointing.
I R B SHARK


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 14, 2009)

CHEETAH!


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Dark/emo wolf


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

I YAM A BARE


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

Domestic cat because they're my favourite animals.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 22, 2009)

Domestic Cat here as well. Still ironing out my design... couple of fox elements managed to fit in there; dunno if I want to outright state it as a hybrid, but I wouldn't mind if I did.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 22, 2009)

Dragon!


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 22, 2009)

Skunk! Small mammal =D

*Takes a quick look at clock.* What? Thats late.


----------



## torachi (Dec 22, 2009)

Caspian tiger. One of the last in existence.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

A Canine. Though I am a small mammal too.. hmm...


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Dragon here *waves*


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Dec 25, 2009)

An Eyelash Viper, hence, Scaley I suppose.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Komodo Dragon Here.


----------



## WolfiyDire-wolf (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm  a dragonic dire-wolf  *roars then howls, almost at the same time* XP


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a canine but also if I felt like it, could change into a human with powers but chose not to use my powers


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

Im a number of things but right now im a three horned tiger.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2009)

My main persona/alter ego is a hybrid human/dragon (maintaining more of the dragon side because of draconic gestation, aka was hatched).  I just find it fun, as with my persona I can roleplay things I can only dream of doing as a regular human.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 28, 2009)

Dragons are mythical right? That's what I thought


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

I put scaley, but my fursona is half canine/half Dragon.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 30, 2009)

My Fursona now is an Ermon, which is an Ermine Demon.


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 1, 2010)

Daemon, so mythical creature. 7.71% for the win!


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

Fyiad forever.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 2, 2010)

I guess I'm canine


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Wolf here!
There awesome with their teamwork


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

Take a guess, really, I dare you.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 5, 2010)

Caniiiineee


----------



## WolfyWetFurr (Jan 5, 2010)

I be a hybrid.


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a turtle


----------



## Keyox (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a coyote


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

Dragon or wolf.  Most of the time dragon.


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

Badger, closely related to ferrets, skunks, weasels, and otters.

Small mammal (but not a rodent).


----------



## SimonAquarius (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't really decided yet, but I've been leaning toward a fox. Have you noticed that there's almost no sheep?


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Wolf and Shepherd (G-Shep)  ^^


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

SimonAquarius said:


> I haven't really decided yet, but I've been leaning toward a fox. Have you noticed that there's almost no sheep?



You could always do the cliched "Wolf in sheep's clothing," or maybe, "fox in sheep's clothing."

I wonder if that sheep gets tired of everyone stealing their clothes?


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 7, 2010)

a


----------



## Dragriyu (Jan 7, 2010)

River Otter, so i guess small mammal n_n


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

my Fursona is a Red Fox, though i have a few 'spirit guides' i'd consider a part of me too


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still kinda new to the fandom so i have no idea...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Haru-Wolf said:


> Wolf and Shepherd (G-Shep)  ^^



Saarloos?


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Saarloos?



nah, they're two separate characters =p

Haru- Wolf
Adrian- Shepherd


----------



## fishbones (Jan 13, 2010)

:3 Jellyfish.


Specifically, this one.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Jelly fish are amazing =3


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 13, 2010)

what species am i?

i concider my self a sand leopard. that being said i know people will be like wtf is a sand leopard. it is simply a mix of three other animals that make my fur a tan and beige color. my main species is a snow leopard, but i am also a cheetah, lynx and a lion. it is a very healthy mix of animals i know but i love my fursona. it r crazeh, like me!


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

nice fursona.=]


----------



## Jaga (Jan 22, 2010)

little grey vixen here ^w^


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

wait. wasnt this a sticky?


----------



## Sabian (Jan 22, 2010)

Grizzly gnar bear...gnar


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Sabian said:


> Grizzly gnar bear...gnar



wat


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 22, 2010)

Red panda here, soooo....small mammal.


----------



## Akwin (Jan 23, 2010)

well I'm torn between a racoon, lynx, or a collie I love all three!
D:


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 23, 2010)

Scaley I guess.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, Squirrel here.  

so....small mammal.


----------



## KariLion (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're going to put the Hyaenidae family in with the felines, then an awful lot of these people listing themselves as just small mammals should be under your canine option... assuming you included the Hyaenidae under felines because they are both in the feliformia suborder, then bears, otters, racoons, red pandas, skunks, weasels, seals, walrus etc should be in the same category as canines, since all of the above are in the caniformia suborder. 

Just saying, doesn't make sense to put the hyaenidae with the felines. 

/zoo nerd rant


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I am a Def Leppard.


----------



## matsurika (Jan 24, 2010)

Mahogany glider, so small mammal ^^


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

Domestic cat, so feline :]


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 25, 2010)

Tiger, so also feline


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm a political entity that threatens democrasy


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 25, 2010)

Cow, so large mammal.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 25, 2010)

squirrel, small mammal :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm changing my species.
I'm now an avian.

golden pheasant.


----------



## TigraFrostbite (Sep 29, 2011)

wow this was old and I never got into the forum, but I'm willing to keep up with the forum now, as long as i figure it out and learn to work in smoothly. how do i make a signature,html thing for the bottom of my comments?


----------



## Lunar (Sep 29, 2011)

Dayyum, there's a lot of canines.
Cows <3


----------



## Ames (Sep 30, 2011)

Yet ANOTHER necro???


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 30, 2011)

Why are all these people doing this? :L


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 30, 2011)

Stop it. Stop it now. >:V


----------

